# cant decide which ada tank



## sa80mark (26 Apr 2013)

Ive been away working very hard and have decided to treat my to an ada tank but im having a massive problem deciding on which one to go for, its either a 60p or 60f I know the 60p lends itself to a wider choice in scaping and fish etc but the 60f looks superb and seems to be a real chalange with it being so short. So if you had the choice what would you choose?

I should add this will be my first "real" go at aquascaping and as yet have not made up my mind on scape, plants or fish I only know I want shrimp. 

Mark


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2013)

Hi Mark

Tough choice, but a nice dilemma to be in. 

I really like shallow tanks but prefer them with more front to rear depth than the 30cm that ADA produce, even with their 120-F. I don't think ADA produce glassware specifically designed for their F range either, which seems a bit odd.

Have you considered the TMC Signature? 60x45x30cm? Perfect dimensions IMHO, and quality of the finish is very similar.

The 60-P is a classic and rightly so. The aspect ratio (height to length) is almost perfectly conforming to the golden ratio, making it easier to design stronger compositions, especially with access to decent hardscape with plenty of height.

Cheers,
George


----------



## sa80mark (26 Apr 2013)

Thanks george, I toyed with the idea of the tmc range but cant seem to find anywhere local that can get them and as I only ride a motorbike it limits me alot, I suppose one option would be to find somewhere that delivers, 

I never thought deciding on what tank would be the hard part 

Mark


----------



## Eboeagles (26 Apr 2013)

Perfect timing Mark. I'm also having the same dilemma so appreciate the question.

Thanks George!! Bringing the mrs in to help with the final decision.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Apr 2013)

what george said, a 60p or a 60 tmc


----------



## Eboeagles (26 Apr 2013)

Mark I think it has to be the TMC! The next question George is which light to match the clean lines of the tank?


----------



## sa80mark (26 Apr 2013)

When I looked into the tmc the information I found all seemed towards 2 tmc mini 400 led tiles, im leaning towards the tmc 60 x 45 x 30


----------



## Eboeagles (26 Apr 2013)

Just measured my space and I think it has to be a 60p for me. The TMC 45 depth is too much. The 60p 30 depth is perfect although the36 in height feels too high?

I've had a TMC tile a bit bulky & ugly for me. There still seems to be a lack of clean & beautiful light options. I'm thinking Aquasky although a touch plasticky, if only I could afford a Solar or similar...


----------



## George Farmer (27 Apr 2013)

in-situ 20-4-13 by George Farmer, on Flickr

Give me TMC tiles over ADA halides any day. I prefer the colour rendition, the flexibility in output, waterproof, long life, more efficiency, and I dare say I prefer the look of the actual unit. I am using a Solar 1 over a 90x45x45 and frankly it's very disappointing.


----------



## basil (27 Apr 2013)

I have space for a new moss / shrimp tank in my living room......so will be looking into a nice new tank for later in the year. Interesting comments on the lighting.


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Apr 2013)

George Farmer said:


> I am using a Solar 1 over a 90x45x45 and frankly it's very disappointing.


what up with it george? ive been quite happy with mine.


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Apr 2013)

Ill add my two penneth...

The TMC tanks are excellent, they aren't far from the build quality of the Ada tanks ime. 

Regarding the lighting, the new TMC tile, rendition wise, isn't much different to the solar 1. The spread seems to be a lot better on the TMC tile. Saying that I have never used a solar 1, but seen it in action.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Apr 2013)

stuworrall said:


> what up with it george? ive been quite happy with mine.


I don't like the NA-green lamp mate. It could be old and need replacing I guess. But at £100 every 6 to 12 months...

The unit itself is nice though. It certainly looks great above tanks like your's and Viktor's. Maybe I'm just 'NA-green' with envy! Lol


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Apr 2013)

i think i must be used to it.  Its pain to do video with though as checked with Mark due having to do a custom white balance.

Yes the £100 is nasty to deal with but the last one ran for 2 years before it popped and I dont think it looked any different with the replacement.  Ideally I'd like to change to LED due to the power and bulb saving but cant afford it at the mo.  Solar 1 LED, now that would get me saving


----------

